
Show HN: One Job a Day – Woot for entry-level marketing jobs - chptung
https://www.onejobaday.com
======
dsukhin
This is a nice idea - it brings focus to the job process especially for people
who are just getting started and can get overwhelmed by all the options on a
standard job board.

I have two comments though from a practical perspective:

1\. If this one job (with a very specific team and requirements) is being
advertised and your site gets popular enough, thats 100s of applications for
one hiring manager to go thru in one day rather than a trickle over a few
weeks. On one hand that might be appealing but from a practical perspective,
that means most resumes won't get a fair shake or it will take forever to get
back to everyone (if it all). This feels like a strictly worse user experience
for both sides in terms of backlog, time to feedback, and fairness of
evaluation. Not to mention the backlog of jobs itself waiting to be featured
means most jobs will get 0 applications from you while they wait in line and
that does nothing to fill the role.

2\. If the job has some nuanced attribute to it like a foreign language
requirement (current post requires Japanese) or an untenable relocation
requirement, the subset of jobs that are even a possibility to a typical
visitor is highly reduced. If that's 1 in 10 jobs that work from a skills and
logistics perspective for a given applicant, that's on average only 1 option
every 2 weeks which could really slow down a sensible job search process. From
a product perspective, this will lead to high bounce for first time visitors -
Perhaps you could mitigate this by showing the last 5 days of jobs if someone
wanted to see them and that might motivate them to sign up for the daily
recurring email if they see more potential for value. But that still doesn't
solve the impractical nature of only seeing 1 tenable option every couple of
weeks for someone genuinely trying to find a job quickly.

I understand the concept is one a day and this can be expanded by creating
some more relevant tracks but it feels you may just end up converging on a
standard job board :)

In my opinion, the biggest problems in job search are relevancy for applicants
(as you say, you just need one hyper tailored job) and triage for hiring
managers (what's the best way to screen a huge set of people on items that are
(1) easy to gather (not a ton of open ended questions) and (2) hyper relevant
to your specific position. Would love to hear your thoughts.

~~~
chptung
First, thanks for the super thoughtful response. It suggests that One Job a
Day is at least striking a cord with users, but now it's about optimizing the
UX.

Regarding point 1 - this is definitely something I've been thinking about too.
For the MVP, I have the job poster supply an outbound link to their current
job post/resume collecting portal. But, my plan is to build an application
screening component into the site as well. For the applier, we can save their
information and allow for frictionless applying, and for the recruiter, my
hope is to put things in place where they can better filter their candidates
so it's not as overwhelming for them to review candidates.

2) I think you're right that I should add a "last X daily jobs" so people can
browse if they missed the job of the day. But, my hope is that having a super
narrow focus (entry-level marketing jobs at top tech companies) means that the
job relevancy goes from 1 in 10 to maybe 1 in 3. Similar to Woot.com or any
daily deals site, the deal might not be relevant to you today and that's okay.
It's so easy and passive to just come back and check tomorrow if there's
relevance that I'm hoping to turn this into a more passive, DAU heavy product
than traditional job boards.

Regarding tracks, 100% agree. A lot of people I've shared the idea with say I
should create things like "/developer" or "/finance", and I do want to do that
in the future. But, for now, I'm sticking with a very narrow focus because
I've seen how a broad target results in poor engagement from many users
whereas this time I want to have heavy engagement from a small subset of
users.

Keep the feedback coming!

~~~
codingdave
I'd think even more carefully about these plans - if you are focusing on
entry-level, then the job seekers who need this are not the pool of people who
the hiring manager needs. They are the pool of people who are not even landing
their first jobs. No matter how smooth you make it, at some point your service
to the hiring manager will be, "Here are all the people who nobody else wanted
to hire."

It would make more sense to do this by excluding entry-level jobs. Then
experienced people can watch it over time, and selectively apply for something
that truly looks like their dream job comes along. That will result in a pool
of people to the hiring manager of, "I'm experienced, hire-able, and
specifically want to work with you."

------
chptung
Helping people find a fulfilling career has been a passion of mine for a
while. A lot of my side projects were own jobs and career communities. But,
this time—rather than making a traditional job board—I wanted to take some
tips from daily deal sites like Woot and make a site that did the curation for
users ahead of time.

On One Job a Day, I’ll post actual jobs I think are solid entry level jobs
based on my career in marketing. If you like the job, great! Apply! If not, no
worries. Another job will come tomorrow.

Check it out, and if you like it, share it with people you know who are
looking for their first marketing job at a tech company.

Site was built entirely by me. Tech stack is Rails and hosted on Heroku.
Payments will eventually be handled by Stripe. And if you like the icons on
the About page, they’re free over at undraw.co!

------
alexgotoi
This is such a great idea! In the future, I would like to do the same for HR
jobs.

